# Performer Rib Roast



## LarryWolfe (Apr 16, 2006)

Did a 5.5lb rib roast on the Performer tonight.  Used a couple small chunks of hickory and seasoned with S&P, garlic and onion powders.  Cooked indirect between 275-300 until internal temp hit 135*, should have pulled it around 125* but my wife cringes at "rare" meat.  It turned out quite good.  We had fresh garlic roasted mashed taters and grilled asparagus.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

Damn, damn, damn!!  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow!
That looks awesome Dooood!


----------



## Finney (Apr 17, 2006)

Why don't you ever cook like that for me?  Looks good brother.


----------



## Smokin' U (Apr 17, 2006)

Any leftovers?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 17, 2006)

Larry: Great looking groceries! Ever tried a little white truffle oil in your taters?


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah, I think Larry's tried that white truffle oil before. Larry, wasn't it that weekend  you went camping with the Boy's Debate Team in High Scool?


A little early morning white truffle oil humor.


----------



## Gary in VA (Apr 17, 2006)

UMMMMM... dat loooks goooooooood  =P~


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 17, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think Larry's tried that white truffle oil before. Larry, wasn't it that weekend  you went camping with the Boy's Debate Team in High Scool?
> 
> 
> A little early morning white truffle oil humor.



Close Bruce, it was in Band Camp! 8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 17, 2006)

Pefect as usual, how do you grill the asparagus?


----------



## Finney (Apr 17, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Pefect as usual, how do you grill the asparagus?


On the grill. #-o 
Didn't you see the picture?


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 17, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao:  You know what I mean you ass


----------



## Finney (Apr 17, 2006)

Here's my guess:
Evoo, salt, pepper, garlic


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks great Larry!  Yeah Puff, I'd put my $ on Finneys answer!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 17, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Looks great Larry!  Yeah Puff, I'd put my $ on Finneys answer!


 Do you cook them a little bit first, then grill them? Or just grill them? I have never eaten asparagus, it looked good grilled. 8-[


----------



## Griff (Apr 17, 2006)

Puff, you just grill 'em without any prior cooking. I like to roll 'em in some Italian salad dressing before I grill 'em. 

Griff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 17, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff, you just grill 'em without any prior cooking. I like to roll 'em in some Italian salad dressing before I grill 'em.
> 
> Griff



Puff I did exactly as Griff stated.  Simple and delish! 8-[


----------



## Finney (Apr 18, 2006)

Puff, I do them just like I said.  :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 18, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff, I do them just like I said.  :!:



I do them like that too Finney, but the wife did these!  I like them both ways.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 18, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> looks awesome larry.  i picked up a rib roast at costco last week and put it in the freezer until mother's day.  i can't wait to cook that puppy.
> 
> puff - if you've never had asparagus you've never had asparagus pee.  you're in for a real treat.



And I thought it was only mine that stunk the next day!


----------



## Finney (Apr 18, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> looks awesome larry.  i picked up a rib roast at costco last week and put it in the freezer until mother's day.  i can't wait to cook that puppy.
> 
> puff - if you've never had asparagus you've never had *asparagus pee*.  you're in for a real treat.


I love that.  It's why I eat asparagus.    That and I love the taste. :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 18, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> brian j said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard of the "pee" thing


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 18, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> brian j said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of the asparagus right?


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 18, 2006)

Larry outstanding! I think it time that you don't post any more picture because i'm now hungry again.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 18, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of the asparagus right?[/quote:31iommag]
I was going to say that, but I didn't want to ruin your post  #-o


----------



## Finney (Apr 19, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of the asparagus right?[/quote:2av06bnu]

Uhh.... yeah... okay...  
I mean... Yeah, the asparagus! 8-[


----------



## langcjl (May 9, 2006)

Did you use both side charcoal baskets or just one?


----------



## Finney (May 9, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Chris runs off to saute some spinach he forgot he had._ :march:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 9, 2006)

langcjl said:
			
		

> Did you use both side charcoal baskets or just one?



I used just one charcoal basket.  BTW, welcome aboard!  Post often!!


----------

